# 

## ivladimir

.  
 ,    , .
       ( ).  :
1.   100   .  2. .   105 ""    3.     ,     102 ,      .
     ,  ,    (, 1 ./),    ...     ,         1-2-8% (   ). 
    2%,   102 ,       ))        ,     . -   , ,   . ,  ?
,    -    ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

.  :Smilie:

----------

